# Window Cracked on its own



## rootdown003 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a weird problem, I've had my house for 3 years now, and in those 3 years 2 windows have cracked. the have not been hit or anything and I dont believe that the casing is too tight as the window opens and closes fine. 

What could have caused this?

I have attached a picture of the crack

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8796&stc=1&d=1236362175


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

most probably a stress crack what brand are the windows?


----------



## rootdown003 (Feb 19, 2009)

not sure what brand they are, I just know that they are about 10 years old

what would cause stress cracks?


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

neighbor's kids + snowball = cracked window. snowball melts...no evidence. 


My first thought was that there wasn't a gap in the framing and the window jam so that when the house settles, the window takes the abuse. When you said the window opens fine, that shot that idea. Are you sure nothing has hit the window?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm i assumed they were newer than that usually you see stress cracks the first year or 2


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If the window opens and closes fine then it could be an impact crack or a flaw in the window. Have you checked with the window manufacturer?


----------



## rootdown003 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am almost certain that it is not from an impact, because the crack that happened on the previous window was in the same exact shape. 

Could it have to do with the temperature changes? I live in montreal


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Have you checked them for square?

Some Possibilities:

1.) Windows too small for the opening (R.O.) = wedged in and stressed.
2.) Downward weight load, from improper header framing = stress.
3.) Cheap windows, or manufacturer defect = contact window manufacturer.
4.) Improper installation: Remove one, and inspect the opening, and the window itself for damage, warping, other issues.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Check to see if you can find a label for your windows. They will often have a sticker up above the top sash (somtimes in the header if it is a double hung window) or along the bottom of one of the sashes. If you can find out who made the window, you might be able to get the window fixed under warranty. I assume you may have already tried this when the other windows cracked? As to your question, the way it cracked makes me think that there is some kind of stress from the right side rail, as if it is twisting where it meets the top and bottom rail, making it crack almost from corner to corner. Are these wood windows?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

wrangler said:


> ....Are these wood windows?


 
The posted picture shows that they are vinyl.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> The posted picture shows that they are vinyl.


Thanks, you must have better eyes than I have. I could not really tell, plus I have never seen vinyl windows with handles or muntins like that.
If vinyl, then I cant imagine there is twisting involved, but possibly stress when tilted in/snapped back into frame? Since they operate freely, I would think it's not from settling or too tight in the opening.


----------

